# Wolken Bild erstellen



## TuerkeFFM (17. April 2005)

Hi leute,

ich habe da mal eine Frage, wie kann man mit Photoshop einen bild erstellen das eine wollke ist.

also, ich habe ein bild von meiner freundin und cih will es so bearbeiten das es wie eine wolke ausiht.

So wie beie diese AXE Air mit der wolke das aussiht wie eine frau, hier habe ich ein bild aber leider nur ein kleinen hehe:

http://www.trendimpulse.de/media/images/920d7dd3c1aa4f12aefe9c278363b888_base.jpg

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wen mir jemand helfen könnte.

gruss
Ender


----------



## knorck (17. April 2005)

da hilft nur malen weiter.
drücke einmal "d", dann "x" dann male mit der Farbe (sollte Weiß sein) die ungefähre Form.
Nimm das Abwedeln oder Nachbelichten Tool und Zeiche dir die ungefähren Struckturen nach.
Kleiner Pinsel und geringe Deckkraft sind dabei natürlich wichtig.

Tja, ansonsten nimmste vielleicht noch das Bild von deiner Freundin stellst sie frei und legst mit multiplizieren (etc.) einen layer drüber, den du mit dem effekt->rendern->wolken machst.
Sollte aber eher weniger wie wolken aussehen.


----------

